# Very Bad News



## nowhereman (Dec 14, 2009)

The main reason that I am happy to support this site is because of the good friends I have made here.
Tonight I have just recieved a phone call from Liz, the wife of Jim (jimmnlizz). 
Jim passed away suddenly last night. Jim and Liz have kept in touch since meeting us at the Glentress wildcamping meet last year. Jim is one of the nicest blokes I have ever met, greeting my partner and I with a pot of fresh coffee and pancakes as we woke up on the morning of the meet.
I feel a bit awkward and absoloutely devastated as I write this and have been asked by Liz to let you guys know, especially Lenny and weez's Tony.
Not quite sure what else to say, I think the funeral will be pos next wed. I will be certainly going, if anyone else is thinking of going please get in touch and I will try and sort out details.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 14, 2009)

Very sad news indeed. Our condolences to Liz.
We never had the chance to meet Jim, but enjoyed some banter with him on the site.
Rest in Peace Jim.


----------



## runnach (Dec 14, 2009)

My condolencies

Channa


----------



## ajs (Dec 14, 2009)

.

it matters not that i knew him not

the response is the same...


OHHhh sheeet 

... lizzie.. if you need anything.. simply ask...

..i'm sorry for you lass 



regards 
aj


----------



## Polly (Dec 14, 2009)

Hia
I am so sorry to hear this news I have meet Jim and Liz just the once at Hayfield but what a lovely couple they were
My condolencies Liz
Thinking of you


----------



## tony (Dec 14, 2009)

it is sad to hear of anyone passing away especially coming up to christmas whether you know them or not.
my sympethy to his family & friends left behind.
tony


----------



## lenny (Dec 14, 2009)

*A Sad Loss*

I am shocked to read the news of Jim passing away and feel so sorry for Liz as I know they were very close and did everything together along with their 2 little dogs.
I met Jimnlizz on a few occasions and found him to be a really nice bloke (always good for a laugh), I will miss all his amusing texts and E,mails.

Please accept our deepest condolenses, Liz.

I will be trying my utmost to make it to his funeral next week.


----------



## suej (Dec 14, 2009)

So sad to hear that news.  Our condolences go to Liz.  Michael and I met Jim and Liz and their dachsies in the summer when we were wilding on Redcar stray.  He was a really nice friendly man and keen to share his knowledge of motorhoming and wildcamping.  A sad loss.

Sue


----------



## robert b (Dec 14, 2009)

please accept our condolances. allan and denise. our thoughts are with you liz at this sad time.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 14, 2009)

So devestated to read this sad news, I only met him the once, at Hayfield, He came over and introduced himself as I was pitching and we had a good old chat and a great weekend.
My heartfelt sympathy to Liz at this awfull time.


----------



## otis the staffy (Dec 14, 2009)

*sad news*

Jim gone to prepare his pitch on HIS final AIRES put the handbrake on and chill.Liz not sure if we ever shared a pitch but if you need us ask and i am sure that the fraternity will assist.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 14, 2009)

*a missed friend*

We are devastated to hear the news about Jim
 and our thoughts are with Liz at this sad time.

Our first meeting with Jimnlizz was Glentress with the two great wee dogs.
He was every thing you would hope a wildcamper would be.
Liz and Jim made us so welcome and passed on lots of information about vans and saved us from making an expensive mistake when looking at a replacement van. Regular email jokes etc. kept us in touch.

He will be sorely missed by all the Weez family

weez
Tony


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm shocked, never met him but enjoyed his posts.
RIP


----------



## frostybow (Dec 14, 2009)

please accept our condolencies very sorry for your loss


----------



## Telstar (Dec 14, 2009)

*So sorry to hear that he's gone to the aire in the sky*

Liz, please accept our condolences.  Jim was a great bloke, helpful and cheerful.  Great to meet you both at Hayfield.

Jon and Pam
(and the other two dachshunds)


----------



## Apache Two (Dec 14, 2009)

*thoughts go with you*

Our paths have never cross and we have never met Our thoughts are with you Liz and your family and friends.

Brian & Paula.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 14, 2009)

Liz ,condolences also from me on you sad loss, also met at hayfield
Rob


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2009)

To Liz and everybody else who has lost a loved one, our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Jim and Ann.


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 15, 2009)

*So sad*

Condolences Liz on the sad and sudden loss of your partner in life - I'm sure it will give you some comfort to try and think of all the happy times you have had together and it will help to carry you through this most saddest of times.  

Chrissy and Steve


----------



## Slim (Dec 15, 2009)

we never met but please accept my condolences


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Likewise,we have never met,but its sad to see the demise of anyone who is a fellow wildy makes me think again that we should never put off tomorow what we can do today,my regards to you at this sad time.


----------



## Admin (Dec 15, 2009)

Rest In Peace Jim,

Death only effects the living, Jim is in a better place now. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to Liz and the rest of Jim's loved ones, I do not want to imagine the pain and loss you feel at the moment.

Love

Phil


----------



## watchthis (Dec 15, 2009)

Admin said:


> Rest In Peace Jim,
> 
> Death only effects the living, Jim is in a better place now.
> 
> ...


 

Hi 
Although I did not know Jim It is always sad when someone dies..I think the above say's it all
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 15, 2009)

R.I.P. Jim,
Love and best wishes to Liz

ARTHUR AND JANICE


----------



## Jacques le foot (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope Liz can find some consolation in the  good wishes and sympathys coming from the fellowship of this site.
  We are all thinking of you in this time of the sad loss of Jim. 
Jackie


----------



## olpoll (Dec 15, 2009)

im new to the forum so dont know any one yet,
r.i.p Jim and my condolences go out to Liz and all his family.

Andrew


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 17, 2009)

Jims funeral will be at the Charnock Richard crematorium, Tuesday morning at 11.15.


----------



## LaughingHeart (Dec 17, 2009)

I am sad that one of our family [all campers everywhere] has left us. My prayer is for you today Liz.
Paol.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Dec 17, 2009)

So very sad to hear this dreadful news


----------



## lenny (Dec 17, 2009)

nowhereman said:


> Jims funeral will be at the Charnock Richard crematorium, Tuesday morning at 11.15.



Hoping to make it on Tuesday for Jim and ,of course Liz, It looks like we could be at the mercy of the weather as it stands.

Jimnlizz was a respected member who will be sorely missed.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 17, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hoping to make it on Tuesday for Jim and ,of course Liz, It looks like we could be at the mercy of the weather as it stands.
> 
> Jimnlizz was a respected member who will be sorely missed.



Well it looks like it may be two geordies wearing suits then, and not a court in sight. Jim would have  chuckled at that.


----------



## lenny (Dec 17, 2009)

nowhereman said:


> Well it looks like it may be two geordies wearing suits then, and not a court in sight. Jim would have  chuckled at that.



 Jim was always good for a laugh, heres one of his last posts where he is winding up Flashingblade (Geoff)

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...yfield-closing-meet-end-oct-15.html#post45540


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link lenny, was good to see that pic


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 18, 2009)

*tuesday*

Thanks for that photo Lenny
Jim was a great character always had us smiling.

Sorry we will not make it on Tuesday

I hoped one or two more might have made it

but give Liz our regards.

Nowhereman 
thanks for your help see you sometime somewhere

weez
Tony


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I've been away all week and have only just picked up on this.

  Commiserations to all the family, I know what you are going through and feel so much for you all, sorry, that's all I can offer.

  Thinking of you all, Derek, take care.


----------



## n8rbos (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm really sorry to hear this news and my condolences to liz and family


----------



## flashingblade (Dec 21, 2009)

*absent friends*

i love catching up on old posts but today i can truely say i hate it.
it's not often that you get to meet someone as happy and friendly as jim. 
i didn't know him well but when we did meet, he was always the same. 
this world will be worse for it's loss of a larger-than-life gent.
i'm sure you will all join me in a drink to absent friends.


----------



## Belgian (Dec 21, 2009)

*a friend I never met*

I've never met Jim in the flesh; but he would have been my soul-mate.
Codolences to Liz and all near to him.
Very sorry to hear he toke the high road.
But someday we all meet on the same high road.
Leo


----------



## lenny (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gutted*

Myself and Ian(Nowhereman) were planning to to travel down to Chorley for Jim,s funeral either tonight or early morning but I,m afraid we,ve had to succumb to this nasty , unpredictable weather.
We both agreed it was not safe to make the trip

Such a pity as we would have loved to have attended and shown our respect to our new found friend.

PS I will rise early doors in the hope of a dramatic thaw, but can,t see it happening TBH.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 21, 2009)

lenny said:


> Myself and Ian(Nowhereman) were planning to to travel down to Chorley for Jim,s funeral either tonight or early morning but I,m afraid we,ve had to succumb to this nasty , unpredictable weather.
> We both agreed it was not safe to make the trip
> 
> Such a pity as we would have loved to have attended and shown our respect to our new found friend.
> ...



Still snowed in here, now third day. Tried to drive the van to work today but had to leave it stranded on the side of the rd. Bill (Pioneer )is hoping to get to the funeral, as he may be in that area. Lets hope he makes it to represent Jims friends from wildcamping.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 22, 2009)

After a reasonable drive from mid Wales this morning 22nd Dec 09 and later to meet the horrific snow and icy roads through parts of Cheshire into Lancashire ( can't bring myself to call it Greater Manchester) I finaly arrived at Charnock Richard Crematorium to say farewell to our Brother Jim on behalf of all the members of this wonderfull site.
I spoke briefly to Liz and family after the service, and she was very pleased that the Wilcamping site was represented, I explained that others had been snowed in, too risky to travel a great distance, she understood and sends her thanks and regards to all.
Our fellow member Jim is now I feel joining other members that have gone before him to that Special Wildcamping place in Heaven, 

*RIP JIM.*


----------



## lenny (Dec 22, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> After a reasonable drive from mid Wales this morning 22nd Dec 09 and later to meet the horrific snow and icy roads through parts of Cheshire into Lancashire ( can't bring myself to call it Greater Manchester) I finaly arrived at Charnock Richard Crematorium to say farewell to our Brother Jim on behalf of all the members of this wonderfull site.
> I spoke briefly to Liz and family after the service, and she was very pleased that the Wilcamping site was represented, I explained that others had been snowed in, too risky to travel a great distance, she understood and sends her thanks and regards to all.
> Our fellow member Jim is now I feel joining other members that have gone before him to that Special Wildcamping place in Heaven,
> 
> *RIP JIM.*



I,m so pleased you made it Bill and I feel so guilty myself at not being able to attend cos I know that, had It been the other way round ,Jim would have attended my funeral,without a doubt.
Anyway It only goes to confirm to me that you really are the top bloke I always knew you were.
Looking forward to meeting up again.

PS. I made an agreement with the wife that ,If my windscreen was clear at 5am. this morning, then I would go for It, needless to say ,It was,nt


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 22, 2009)

lenny said:


> I,m so pleased you made it Bill and I feel so guilty myself at not being able to attend cos I know that, had It been the other way round ,Jim would have attended my funeral,without a doubt.
> Anyway It only goes to confirm to me that you really are the top bloke I always knew you were.
> Looking forward to meeting up again.
> 
> PS. I made an agreement with the wife that ,If my windscreen was clear at 5am. this morning, then I would go for It, needless to say ,It was,nt



You took the words out of my mouth Lenny, Thanks again Bill


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 23, 2009)

*jim*

Thanks Bill For representing us at Charnock Richard.
We had the same weather problems up here.
I am sure Jim was laughing at our efforts to sort things out.

R.I.P.Jim



weez
Tony


----------

